# adding radio steering wheel controls to altima that doesnt have it



## mnm0316 (Jun 14, 2006)

is this possible to do and does anyone know where in the hell i can get the piece with the wiring(the plastic plate on the left side with the buttons)....and also which pac adapter would i use?


thanks


----------



## Taltima (Jul 3, 2006)

I would like to do this also if it isn't to much trouble. Screwing around near the airbag makes me nervous though


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

airbag is the least of your worries.. that thing won't deploy.. it needs a spark.. touching it won't make it blow


----------



## mnm0316 (Jun 14, 2006)

so does anyone know where to get the plate with buttons and wiring?


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

i really have no clue if you can add it..find out if you can just take out the buttons or w.e and ill sell you mine.. they just sit there and do nothing.. i have an aftermarket radio


----------



## mnm0316 (Jun 14, 2006)

according to the first similar thread below...you can...check it out


----------

